# Perisher Blue (Australia) Parking???



## robins1990 (Jan 6, 2014)

Calling all Aussie riders (or just anyone who has stayed at perisher before really)

Ive just booked my mid year trip down to perisher staying at the Stables in Perisher Valley. Driving down from Brisbane (16 bloody hours). Ive just read that apparently you cant park at perisher during the winter or something along those lines.

Question is where will we be putting our cars and how will we get to our accom from said spot. 

Tried finding some info and best ive found is to leave the car at the skitube and catch that in. But that sounds like alot of effort and $$$. Hoping theres a better way


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, SkiTube it is!!!!!

Once you're on the mountain, there should be oversnow transport that you can arrange with your accommodation!!!!!

Checkout all options on the lift pass/tube options, as you may even want to go into Jindy a couple of times just so you don't get cabin fever up there!!!!!

You also might wanna visit Thredbo too, as it's up the Alpine Way from the Tube Terminal!!!!! * You will need a parks pass to get in for the day though!!!!!

There should be tons of info on Perishers Site?????


----------



## robins1990 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Mizu. Is it possible to drive to Perisher and drop off all the luggage and then just send one person to drop the car off and catch the tube back to save some money? Any idea on how long the drive is from valley to bullocks flat ski tube?

So many questions, i just wanna ride haha


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah you can do that easily. Its about 40klm one way


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't forget that if you drive up in a 2WD, you'll need to carry chains, and also be ready for the off chance that they could ping ya for a park day pass!!!!! Although a very rare event!!!!!


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

robins1990 said:


> Calling all Aussie riders (or just anyone who has stayed at perisher before really)
> 
> Ive just booked my mid year trip down to perisher staying at the Stables in Perisher Valley. Driving down from Brisbane (16 bloody hours). Ive just read that apparently you cant park at perisher during the winter or something along those lines.
> 
> ...


It's probably a bit late to offer you this advice, but you're really better off staying in Jindabyne and either driving up or taking the tube up each day. On Snow accom is shitty and overpriced. You can stay at the station for around $90 per night. It's very rough but does the job.

You'll need a parks pass for each car going up (about $50 a day) or, yes do as you suggested, drive everyone up, drop them off and drive back down. There is no easy or cheap way to go to the snow in aus.


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just park at the bottom of the skitube and take all your luggage up in that.


----------



## robins1990 (Jan 6, 2014)

We must of got lucky with our accommodation. Were staying in a 3 bedroom self contained apartment with beds for 8 people that's costing us $130 each a night. So once you factor in the cost of catching the tube everyday when staying at Jindy its not to bad. 

Will probably go back to Thredbo next time for my aus snow fix. Although I havn't been to Hotham and have heard good things.


----------

